# Hayfever at night...?????



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Have started getting hayfever symptoms at night only????????

I suffer from it intermittently during daytime - some yrs more than others, but recently I have found I am fine during the day but at night I am suffering terribly....

I sleep with the window open and its right beside the headboard (before anyone gets any funny ideas about creeping in windows may I remind you my 40kg American Bulldog sleeps on my bed haha)... but I always have done this.... I know shutting the window would help but the thermogenics and other things wont allow it lol. Been having to take hayfever tablets at night which is jst odd.

Anyone else ever suffered this or got any explanations???


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe you have a dirty bed/bed linnen?(maybe i shouldn't say that but it's true).

It could be bed mites.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Have started getting hayfever symptoms at night only????????
> 
> I suffer from it intermittently during daytime - some yrs more than others, but recently I have found I am fine during the day but at night I am suffering terribly....
> 
> ...


Get a fan, or aircon unit:thumbup1:

I have a ceiling fan and bedside. always hot for some reason????


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

I am getting this bad this year also! A nasal spray and hayfever tablets and I am fine..its odd I know but as long as I sleep and get good sleep at that, im cool!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

its not hayfever its allergic rhinitis......

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/allergic-rhinitis-000003.htm

hope that helps


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zara when I get hayfeaver attacks it's day and night. Wake up scratching my eyes in my sleep. I've felt it play up a little this week but other than it's been good. Generally I have nose sprays, tablets cold ice packs to get through a day.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

A nurse at the asthma clinic i go to,well sometimes go to, told me not to dry the bed linen on the clothes lines in the garden as the pollen from the plants in the garden will get on them, causing hayfever problems when in bed.

Tried it, put then either on radiator or tumble dryer and breathing problems i was having at night eased quite alot.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

dust allergy? or dog allergy?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i think at night the pollum falls so if u got the window open probably likey its coming through at night or something i dunno....

i dont get hayfever anymore really strange i am slighty allergic to dogs and even more cats if i stroke a dog and rub my eyes its well bad...and they go bad if i am unlucky


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe you have a dirty bed/bed linnen?(maybe i shouldn't say that but it's true).
> 
> It could be bed mites.


lol theyre changed twice a week.... cant really be that (ewww imagine having mucky sheets yuk)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

danimal said:


> dust allergy? or dog allergy?


only happens if the window is open...

funny thing is... last night was bad, fell asleep. woke up few hours into the night (as you do... too hot lol) and was fine for about 20 secs then started.... big build up like a sneeze and itching etc. weird.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Zara when I get hayfeaver attacks it's day and night. Wake up scratching my eyes in my sleep. I've felt it play up a little this week but other than it's been good. Generally I have nose sprays, tablets cold ice packs to get through a day.


yeah its been this week its gotten worse.....

gner TRY sleep with the window shut tonight see what happens...


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

The pollen count tends to be worst in the evening and with the long days you are probably getting a good dose before bed.

In all seriousness, if you are suffering, you need to get those windows closed and some sort of airconditioning sorted out. Ceiling and desk fans just circulate the air and move the pollen around.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Offo is right. I've suffered bad from hayfever since i was a baby so know all about it!!

Its because the pollen is coming down from the atmosphere. First thing in the morning the pollen is on the ground, the sun shines, warms the air up and the pollen rises, hayfever will be particularly bad during this period until pollen is way up high in the air. Then, in the evening, as the tempurature cools, the pollen falls back down to the ground. This is why your hayfever is bad at night!

You need to get a nasal spray, like Beconaze, and make sure you use it every day so its strength builds up, make sure you use it before you go to bed as well to see you through the night. Good luck!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

only at night? you're not sleeping in a flowerbed are you? :lol:

sorry


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

mines really bad too, its all about the tablets & nose spray......... Job done! after that im fine thurout the day/night without any sneezing or eye ache.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i get it at night too, i have window closed, get undressed and keep my clothes i been wearing in seperate room or straight in the wash, wash my hair before bed and have a tablet. Still seem to be up in the early hours in agony and snot all over the pillow


----------

